# Und wieder ein Neuer ^^



## Steppenwolf23 (31. Mai 2012)

Erst mal Hallo an alle.

Mein Name ist Gerriet, ich bin 29 j. jung ^^ und komme aus dem schönen Ammerland in Niedersachsen. 
Seid nun ca 1 jahr bin ich stolzer besitzer einer Wasserfütze ^^. Es ist warhaftig nichts besonderes im vergleich zu den Teichen ja fast schon Seen anderer User. Aber aufgrund des mangeldem platzangebotes, musste ein kleiner reichen.
Aber trozdem bin ich stolz drauf und verbringe viel zeit damit.

Der Teich hat eine größe von ca 2,5 m² und ein Volumen von ca 1500 l z. zt. ist er mit 8 Goldfischen besetzt. Zur Filterung des Wassers benutze ich eine anlage von Pontec, die Multiclean 5000 mit UVC. Desweiteren betreibe ich am Teich einen kleinen bachlauf als zulauf für das gefilterte wasser und einen springbrunnen. Die bepflanzung lässt allerdings noch zu wünschen übrig, Aber das wird als nächstes folgen.

So das war es erst mal von meiner seite. Ich hoffe auf ein gutes miteinander und hoffe hier viel spaß zu haben.

Für tipps und ratschläge bin ich als blutiger anfänger sehr dankbar  Aber auch kretik darf geäußert werden 

gruß Steppenwolf


----------



## Joschiiie96 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Herzlich willkommen im forum!

Deine kleine Teichecke sieht recht gut aus. 

LG


----------



## zahnfee (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Hallo 

:willkommen

Bin auch erst neu hier. Du hast ein schönen kleinen Teich, aber mit der Bepflanzung hast du recht, des kann ruhig viel mehr werden.


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Danke Danke 

Wen ihr vorschläge für pflanzen habt immer herdamit ^^ Wobei ich denk ich mal überwiegend flachwachsende pflanzen einbringen möchte. Oder sowas wie glaube Teufelsgras heißt es im tiefenbereich


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

..klein fängts immer an!

:willkommen im Forum auch von mir!


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen   eine hübsche, liebevoll gestaltete anlage, nicht schlecht . . .


----------



## Winnie62 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Hiho

und der Teich war durchgefroren und die Goldies haben es überlebt. Das ist toll.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Da gebe ich Winnie natürlich Recht ... das geht eigentlich nicht. Du mußt Dir wirklich was einfallen lassen. Ein großes Regenfass (500l) im Keller, ein Faltbecken o.ä.
Wenn der Teich durchfriert sterben die Fische ... und selbst wenn die Eisschicht nicht bis ganz runter geht, bekommen sie doch keinen Sauerstoff mehr und ersticken.

Du hast Dir nun so viel Mühe mit dem Anlegen gemacht (wobei wirklich noch Pflanzen rein aber auch ins Umfeld sollten), ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du so leichtfertig mit dem Leben Anderer umgehst.

Pflanzen: für außen rum könnte ich mir bei der Art wie Du bereits begonnen hast, einen Schlitzahorn in Rot und Grün ganz toll vorstellen ... vielleicht auch noch das ein oder andere Gras...

Und im Teich: kleine __ Binsen, und vielleicht was Niedriges ... aber mit Pflanzen kenne ich mich nun nicht sooo aus 

Mandy


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Nein nein der Teich war natürlich nicht durchgefrohren, das hätten siie wohl kaum überlebt. Ich habe immer eine pumpe laufen lassen damit das wasser in bewegung bleibt und so immer ein teil Eisfrei bleibt für den sauerstoffaustausch,


----------



## zahnfee (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Was bei mir so wächst:

*Sumpfzone*
__ Sumpfdotterblume (zuverlässig winterhart)
brennender __ Hahnenfuß (zuverlässig winterhart)
__ Eidechsenschwanz (ist aber nur bedingt winterhart, vom letzen Winter ist nur ein Trieb übrig geblieben)
vietnamesischer __ Wasserfenchel (neu eingesetzt)
__ Froschlöffel (neu eingesetzt)

*Flachwasserzone*
__ Zwergbinse (zuverlässig winterhart)
__ Lilien (zuverlässig winterhart)

Mini Seerose Perry´s Baby Red (drinnen überwintern)

*Unterwasser*
flutender __ Wasserhahnenfuß (direkt neben Solarpumpe-setzt sich sonst mit Fadenalgen zu, winterhart)
__ Nadelkraut (winterhart)
__ Wasserstern (neu eingesetzt)

*Schwimmpflanzen*
Wasserhyazinthe (nicht winterhart)
__ Muschelblume (nicht winterhart)

)


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Also erst mal danke für die Pflanzeninfo´s

Den __ Froschlöffel hab ich auch bereits drin, noch vom letzten jahr. Doch leider kommt er nicht so gut wieder, er treibt zwar neu aus aber nur sehr sehr langsam ich hoffe bzw. denke mal das erst richtig was im Juni/Juli kommt (mehr Wärme). Aber ich lasse mich überraschen.

@Moonlight
Nein natürlich möchte ich nicht so leichtfertig mit dem leben umgehen. Habe auch immer versucht mich über den winter um den teich zu kümmern. Wie schon gesagt lief den ganzen Winter über eine pumpe so das der Teich nicht vollständig mit Eis bedeckt war. Und der bereich der mit eis bedeckt war, war auch nie dicker als 5 - max 10 cm. 

Das einzige wodrüber ich mir im moment vieleicht doch gedanken machen sollte, wäre den bestand doch vieleicht um 2 - 3 Fische zu reduzieren. Als ich Sie letztes jahr angeschaft habe hatten sie eine größe von ca 5 - 6 cm glaub ich. Dieses jahr sind sie schon ungefähr 10 - 12 cm groß. Wollte es grade mal bei einem nachmessen, bin dann aber doch von abgekommen ^^. Werde es bei gelegenheit aber mal tun.



P.s. Oder es kommt doch ein größerer her (Folienteich)  und der kleine dient dann als filterteich


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Die Option größerer Teich wäre die Bessere 

Mandy


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Naja von mir aus sofort  schippe inne hand und los, naja aber etwas rasenfläche brauch ich für meinen Junior noch zum Spielen. 

Aber wie ja schon hier gesagt wurde 3 mal baut jeder sein teich um oder gestaltet. Naja 2 mal hab ich ja schon also das dritte mal wird die vergrößerung ^^


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Ne Ne Ne,
"mindesten 3 mal" 
Der Junior freut sich sicher auch über den kleinen Bachlauf zwischen den Teichen, wo er mal eine Staumauer bauen kann.
Eine Pumpe den Winter über laufen zu lassen könnte genau das falsche sein.
Das Wasser wird dadurch im ganzen Teich bewegt und die Temperatur am Boden könnte deutlich unter 4° fallen.

Ein großer Behälter in einem Raum unter 10° sollte schon sicherer sein.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*



Joerg schrieb:


> "mindesten 3 mal"



Genau ... bei mir ist es der 4. Neubau 

Mandy


----------



## Gladiator (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Hallo 

Wiedermal einer der auch ne pfütze hat wie ich  


Klein aber fein!


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

So das gröbste ist erst mal abgeschlössen. Pflanzen sind drin, Filter läuft super. Jetzt muss nur noch alles wachsen und gedeien. Also abwarten und Teetrinken, ambesten beim Teich 

Son mist Bilder kann ich leider erst später anbieten. Die sind auf dem Handy meiner Frau  und Sie ist nicht da :? Folgen aber schnellst möglich.

Aber erst mal Tausend Dank für die vielen Tipps hat mir echt weitergeholfen.

Gruß Steppenwolf


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Ups da hatte ich doch glatt vergessen die Foto´s rein zu stellen. 
Aber nun sind sie da ^^

Aber nochmals vielen dank an alle für eure hilfreichen tips.
Wobei nach langem hin und her habe ich mir den gedanken gesetzt die Teichschale (Pfütze)
doch durch einen Folienteich zu ersetzen. Allein zur liebe der Fische wegen (bessere gestaltung des lebensraum besonders für den Winter)


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*



Steppenwolf23 schrieb:


> Wobei nach langem hin und her habe ich mir den gedanken gesetzt die Teichschale (Pfütze)
> doch durch einen Folienteich zu ersetzen. Allein zur liebe der Fische wegen (bessere gestaltung des lebensraum besonders für den Winter)



Das ist ne super gute Entscheidung 
Und ich denke Du wirst das Umfeld wieder genauso hübsch hinbekommen ...

Aber bitte vorher alles genaustens Planen bevor Du anfängst mit Buddeln ...

Mandy


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Da gebe ich dir recht. Aber ich weis ja wo ich mir Rat und Tat herholen kann ^^


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer ^^*

Supi   ... 

Na dann ... auf zur Planung 

Mandy


----------

